# What would you think of a kg/yao trade?



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

obviously its not gonna happen. its not even a rumor. its something i just made up.

so what would you think if we traded kg + olowokandi or some other filler for yao + 1st rounder + one of those expiring contracts or our exception.

the wolves get yao, who is still young and improving, some possible future talent for the first rounder, cap space. the rockets get kg, a top 2 player in the league.


my guess would be tone wone would like this trade but our yao homers wouldnt like sending yao to the worst franchise in the history of history.

im just sorta curious what sorta reaction this would get so feel free to call this the stupidest trade idea ever or the greatest thing since sliced bread.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Are you behind the news? Kandiman is no longer a Wolf, he was traded away to Boston along with Wally for Ricky and co.

Well, I suppose if your fantasy trade do happen, the Rockets will probably get the best deal out of these two teams. One more thing to add, McHale is known for drafting WORTHLESS first round picks besides KG and Wally. Traded Ray Allen for Stephon Marbury and the rest became scrubs.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

Juxtaposed said:


> Are you behind the news? Kandiman is no longer a Wolf, he was traded away to Boston along with Wally for Ricky and co.


shhhhhh, this will be our little secret.


i dont know what i was thinking. i just havent seen the wolves play in so long.


ok, so we will go with the "some other filler" option.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

I actually heard this on the 610 radio driving into work this morning. You are correct in the fact that it is not a rumor. Lance Urline was just trying to make a point to John Granato about KG possibly beginning to show signs of a trend downward in his career and Yao showing and upward swing.

Lance asked John if he would trade Yao for KG plus filler from both sides to make the deal work and John said NO reinforcing whatever point Lance was trying to make. Again, they were just talking.

If anyone else heard this they might be able to elaborate more. I only caught the tail end of this discussion.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Yao has the ability to attract alot of attention offensively and score points in the paint. KG doesn't get the same attention but has no problem getting a shot off and is a much better defender/rebounder. We have to keep in mind KG is almost 30, Yao is 25. I love KG but don't think he will have a Yao type of impact in the coming years in terms of creating opportunities for role players. However I can see him playing very well with McGrady, especially off the pick and roll.

Tough call, but I would go with Yao due to the age difference.


----------



## tone wone (Jan 30, 2003)

of course I'd do it. The thought of my 2 favorite players being on same team in their primes would be a dream come true.

Now, if this opportunity magically presented itself... CD, JVG & Les would have to look at a couple of things. Age would the first thing. Yao will be 26 this summer & KG will turn 30 this spring. 

30 is a scary number for athletes cause the only thing that comes with being in your 30s is your game declining. Now, i've always beleived that KG is this generations Karl Malone. That like Malone.. he'll be putting up prime-like #'s well into his 30s. You have to look at Yao and ask how good will his peak be??? He's gotten better every year he's been in the league....and barring injury that shouldn't stop.

Also, as MRC mention'd their games are different. Yao's value is in his scoring....drawing double teams & getting to the line. Garnetts value is in everything else. At this moment by the #'s Yao's not really a better scorer than KG now...and scoring is what Yao excells in and what is Garnett's only weakness.

also, not to sound like a fanboy but I think McGrady would actually benefit more from playing with Garnett than Yao. I just reference the impact that Skip has on McGrady.....i know he's shooting awful right now, but still. See, not having Mac bring up the ball...start the offense & finish it is such a step up from last season. With Garnett, you actually get a PG. The majority of things you see Kidd or Nash do Garnett does except off the ball. McGrady would be in much better scoring positions playing with Garnett....and the pick n roll would be deadly.


----------



## debarge (Nov 13, 2005)

There were muterings of KG being disgruntled in MN, and David Alderidge said this summer he might be moved. WHY CAN'T HTOWN HAVE THE FRONT COURT BUFFET, KG TMAC AND YAO!!!!!!!! :banana: Wouldn't that be the most off the hook off the chain lineup in the basketball universe? Why can't this happen I say! _*Why trade the great wall when you could have the big ticket with him[/B*_*]? Hey CD make it happen, we'll have lots of cap room this summer, KG and Yao have a great deal of mutual respect, I think he could be enticed to come here and win a title and start his career over... :clap: We should start calling 610 and get the engine started.

Can't you imagine Ticket tossing alley-ops to Tmac and Yao-mazing? :biggrin: We would be totally unstoppable. Man I get amped just thinking about it...it would be like a basketball X-MEN TEAM.*


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

no thanks... KG is old


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

Yao is easily my favorite player in the league, so I'd keep him. But if I were to put my bias aside and look at it purely in terms of wins, I'd take KG. He's never injured, so I think he'll be very good for a long time. I don't know how long Yao will go before something happens. He's very big. The last comparable player was Ralph Sampson, and his knees suddenly gave out after three-and-a-half years in the league. 

However, you've got to ask, is 7'5" really that much bigger than 7'2"? That's how tall Deke is, and he's been playing for aeons. Similar thing with Kareem, who played till he was 42 and was All-NBA First Team at 39. And unlike Yao, KG relies a fair bit on his athleticism, especially for rebounding, which means he may decline more rapidly than we might expect. So I may have just refuted my own point. Still, I think T-Mac would play better with Garnett than he does with Yao. He still doesn't look entirely comfortable with Yao. And a McGrady-Garnett duo is more versatile and less dependent on their teammates. If you were to win a championship with Yao, you'd probably have to be lucky enough to get just the right supporting cast. With Garnett, you can just throw in some moderately talented players and they'd win.

It's a very tough choice, and if it were another star instead of T-Mac my decision might be different, but yeah, sorry, Yao.


----------



## Demiloy (Nov 4, 2005)

Honestly, I can't decide. Probably, my homerism is blinding me, but I really wouldn't want to have Yao move. On the other hand, KG would be coming in. Too tough to call.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Hakeem said:


> Yao is easily my favorite player in the league, so I'd keep him. But if I were to put my bias aside and look at it purely in terms of wins, I'd take KG. He's never injured, so I think he'll be very good for a long time. I don't know how long Yao will go before something happens. He's very big. The last comparable player was Ralph Sampson, and his knees suddenly gave out after three-and-a-half years in the league.
> 
> However, you've got to ask, is 7'5" really that much bigger than 7'2"? That's how tall Deke is, and he's been playing for aeons. Similar thing with Kareem, who played till he was 42 and was All-NBA First Team at 39. And unlike Yao, KG relies a fair bit on his athleticism, especially for rebounding, which means he may decline more rapidly than we might expect. So I may have just refuted my own point. Still, I think T-Mac would play better with Garnett than he does with Yao. He still doesn't look entirely comfortable with Yao. And a McGrady-Garnett duo is more versatile and less dependent on their teammates. If you were to win a championship with Yao, you'd probably have to be lucky enough to get just the right supporting cast. With Garnett, you can just throw in some moderately talented players and they'd win.
> 
> It's a very tough choice, and if it were another star instead of T-Mac my decision might be different, but yeah, sorry, Yao.


agreed. And one factor we gotta consider is that most Asian basketball players start to decline about 5 years earlier than the Black or White do. Most Chinese pro basketball players retired when they are just 32-33 years old while many NBA players at this age are still capable of putting up awesome stats.


----------



## Demiloy (Nov 4, 2005)

Are you talking about players in the CBA? If so, maybe the reason is because they get overworked when they are young, plus they play internationally every summer.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Demiloy said:


> Are you talking about players in the CBA? If so, maybe the reason is because they get overworked when they are young, plus they play internationally every summer.


I don't think they really got overworked. They played only 24 games in a CBA regular season (yeah, they play more games a season since like last year) and the intensity of CBA games is way lower than that of NBA


----------



## debarge (Nov 13, 2005)

:eek8: I hate to be the stater of the obvious but KG has advanced one time in over 10 seasons to the 2nd rd of the playoffs for all his statibility??? To me KG is the ultimate teammate player. He doesn't have the personality to go out and score 20+ points a game, and right now in the league that's what its about. Even Nash has had to accept that he can't be totally unselfish to be great. 

Yao is totally unappreciated because he suffers from BigMan envy by everybody....We think he should be identical to every other great center to play the game? Is he like Bill Russell, no (nobody is); what about Hakeem O??? No not terribly, or is he the 2nd Asian-coming of Kareem? or let's not forget about the "He Ain't Shaquille" equation? He Ain't any of those guys though I'd say he's the most like a warm and fuzzy Kareem in style and attitude. Kareem wasn't too athletic either, they said he wouldn't last playing the way he did, so he invented his own game. Yao has done and is doing the same, inventing his Own Game to suit him and his team for winning. 
Bottomline, Bill Russell (the greatest Winner/Player of all time IMO) said he's Proud of Yao and what he's doing and how he plays to Win....(at the Allstar Legends luncheon in Houston TX). Its not necessisarly the best scorer dunker talker who takes you to a place of being able to win. IE Wilt forever dogged Russell for not belting out 40pts a game, but who won more titles????

Frankly this is a pointless fruitless debate since you always go with the Younger Solid player than the aging Superstar??? Plus I'd take Yao's 65M over KG's 120M anyday? If you're a results person, what has that 100+Million gotten MN? Constantly changing lineups that never ended up going anywhere consistently. Yao has to me be one of the best high draft pks in quite awhile as far as what they mean and have done for their franchise. (Steve Francis anyone? 1 playoff go round w/ Stevie over 6 seasons?) I'd have to put D-Wade, Dirk, Duncan, McGrady, Nash, Shaq, Kobe, Yao, and Rasheed in one category that is Everything and Anything to define a star NBA players' value_ All these guys will get you to playoff-play consistently. No it doesn't seem that important, but it is. Look at how often these guys are in the playoffs w/ less than perfect teams or coaches? In relation to their amount of seasons? I can distinctly recall A Iverson not being in the post-season for a long while. 
Yao Ming 4 seasons 2 playoff series, 4-time Allstar and starter? Improved statistically Every year without fail or drop off. A maxium of 23 games missed in 4 years??? That's Malone-like production? To put this in perspective Z Ilguskus missed 40 games his first 3 seasons? Shaq missed about 20 by the time he'd played 3 seasons in Orlando (with various ankle leg injuries)? Bottomline, big men get hurt (not injured) more because they take a beating all year long? Every play under the basket they get pummled grabbing board, shooting, making moves, boxing out, setting picks? And I mean Big Men, not 7 footers who shoot 3's ie Dirk/Brad Miller/Divac/ ect. I mean the Dwight Howards, B Wallaces, Duncan, Yao and Shaq. 
Centers are not guards. Is that understandable? They work, the refs don't bail them out like out on the perimeter. They have be fouled 4 times before they get a call. Breathe on Iverson, Kobe, Wade, or Dirk and they walking to the free throw line LOL.
Anway, to make the main point, Yao is a better investment than KG because of age and actual dividends. We know Kevin could take over a game, but he just never really has, and that's fine. But he needs some serious running mates with him to win. Being a versatile PF makes him very valuable, but like Rasheed he doesn't want to dominate the game offensively. Which to me is fine, THEY'R NOT SHOOTING GUARDS. They are are forwards, which means wearing all the hats, not one. I like KG but I'd never trade Yao/Shaq/Duncan for him, you don't build your offense around Garnett, he's not that guy. That's not to say he doesn't impact the game in other ways, but its usually not scoring or getting the other team in foul trouble, or force-feeding him and getting him 'touches'. 
When I hear things like this I'm irritated, Yao is so underappreciated. Because of this season, Haters can say, See you can't win with him. Basically its just preferences, some people just don't like his game? Back to basket, not a volume-shooting guy, not vocal or a sound-bite machine or brash. Oh yeah, and he's not American, he's not even black? "Yeah, I don't like that big slow Chinamen...he's overrated...he doesn't dunk enough....blah blah blah." If Yao wore headbands, and talked about practicing martial arts, and had like eight chinese tatoos we wouldn't be talking about this...


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

debarge said:


> :eek8: I hate to be the stater of the obvious but KG has advanced one time in over 10 seasons to the 2nd rd of the playoffs for all his statibility??? To me KG is the ultimate teammate player. He doesn't have the personality to go out and score 20+ points a game, and right now in the league that's what its about. Even Nash has had to accept that he can't be totally unselfish to be great.
> 
> Yao is totally unappreciated because he suffers from BigMan envy by everybody....We think he should be identical to every other great center to play the game? Is he like Bill Russell, no (nobody is); what about Hakeem O??? No not terribly, or is he the 2nd Asian-coming of Kareem? or let's not forget about the "He Ain't Shaquille" equation? He Ain't any of those guys though I'd say he's the most like a warm and fuzzy Kareem in style and attitude. Kareem wasn't too athletic either, they said he wouldn't last playing the way he did, so he invented his own game. Yao has done and is doing the same, inventing his Own Game to suit him and his team for winning.
> Bottomline, Bill Russell (the greatest Winner/Player of all time IMO) said he's Proud of Yao and what he's doing and how he plays to Win....(at the Allstar Legends luncheon in Houston TX). Its not necessisarly the best scorer dunker talker who takes you to a place of being able to win. IE Wilt forever dogged Russell for not belting out 40pts a game, but who won more titles????
> ...


Repped!
Truth is, not too many people can see beyond the very obvious in a basketball game... let alone the league.


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

yea, id have to say KG bcuz of age also


----------



## tone wone (Jan 30, 2003)

debarge said:


> :eek8: I hate to be the stater of the obvious but KG has advanced one time in over 10 seasons to the 2nd rd of the playoffs for all his statibility??? To me KG is the ultimate teammate player. He doesn't have the personality to go out and score 20+ points a game, and right now in the league that's what its about. Even Nash has had to accept that he can't be totally unselfish to be great.


you really dont have to tear down KG to make Yao look better. Garnetts been averaging 21/10 for the last 7yrs. By your standards McGrady isn't much of a player either since he's been in the league for 8yrs and has yet to advance pass the first round. That Garnett isn't aggressive stuff is garbage....he just isn't a "great" scorer. But has lead his team in scoring for the last 8yrs


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

tone wone said:


> you really dont have to tear down KG to make Yao look better. Garnetts been averaging 21/10 for the last 7yrs. By your standards McGrady isn't much of a player either since he's been in the league for 8yrs and has yet to advance pass the first round. That Garnett isn't aggressive stuff is garbage....he just isn't a "great" scorer. But has lead his team in scoring for the last 8yrs


Correct, but that is very funny. Leading a team in scoring and isn't a marquee scorer, how ironic is that. He is also leading the team in rebounds, like always.


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

tone wone said:


> you really dont have to tear down KG to make Yao look better. Garnetts been averaging 21/10 for the last 7yrs. By your standards McGrady isn't much of a player either since he's been in the league for 8yrs and has yet to advance pass the first round. That Garnett isn't aggressive stuff is garbage....he just isn't a "great" scorer. But has lead his team in scoring for the last 8yrs


I see no tearing down of KG in his post. All he said was that KG isn't a great scorer and that he hasn't advanced past the first round more than once. He also said that KG is the ultimate team player. 

But anyways, we're just arguing over a fantasy trade that will never happen because neither team would carry out the trade. Let's focus on the real deal. Rockets making it to the playoffs!


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

tone wone said:


> you really dont have to tear down KG to make Yao look better. Garnetts been averaging 21/10 for the last 7yrs. By your standards McGrady isn't much of a player either since he's been in the league for 8yrs and has yet to advance pass the first round. That Garnett isn't aggressive stuff is garbage....he just isn't a "great" scorer. But has lead his team in scoring for the last 8yrs


hmmph, beat me to it.


----------



## edyzbasketball (Nov 16, 2005)

I wouldn't trade KG for Yao.

One of the reasons = age. 
KG is going on 30, Yao is younger, and still can work his way even 10-12 years!!! Deke is for about 13-14 years here, and still can do something!


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

edyzbasketball said:


> I wouldn't trade KG for Yao.
> 
> One of the reasons = age.
> KG is going on 30, Yao is younger, and still can work his way even 10-12 years!!! Deke is for about 13-14 years here, and still can do something!


You surely do question his age, aren't ya? Who knows he will be still productive when he gets to 30 or even past that? See Karl Malone, he was still able to play. John Stockton is another. Shaq is still play pretty well, but not in his prime anymore.


----------



## Demiloy (Nov 4, 2005)

Juxtaposed said:


> You surely do question his age, aren't ya? Who knows he will be still productive when he gets to 30 or even past that? See Karl Malone, he was still able to play. John Stockton is another. Shaq is still play pretty well, but not in his prime anymore.


 The same could be said of Yao.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

If Yao ever leaves Houston, I think I'll break down


----------



## Samael (Sep 1, 2005)

I'm a very big KG fan. KG just smokes Yao on every single aspect of the game. But trust me, you guys have a very good thing going with Yao and you don't need to mess that up. He's younger and will continue to improve plus the combo of him and TMac has been proven deadly, you just need to build on that and you'll get your Championship sooner than you think.


----------

